# Faq, Howto, Tips e Documentazione * 6/12/2005

## cerri

Qui di seguito sono elencati dei post sparsi per il forum dalla INDUBBIA utilità. Per questo motivo, sono qui elencati...  :Cool:  <- ora con una formattazione degna di questo nome... :Razz:  - bsolar <- che pignolo  :Twisted Evil: 

Ho cambiato un po' l'impostazione di questo thread perche' cominciava ad essere un po' lunghetto - fedeliallalinea

L'ho aggiornato un pochetto anche io - Cazzantonio

FAQ

Una raccolta di faq.

HOWTO

Tutti gli howto fatti da noi o trovati nel forum e ritenuti particolarmente utili.

TIPS

Tutti gli tips fatti da noi o trovati nel forum e ritenuti particolarmente utili.

TOOLS

Le creazioni di script fatti dalla comunita' italiana di gentoo.

ALTRO

PPC: una collezione di topic che affrontano vari aspetti di questa architettura di successo

x86: una collezione di topic che affrontano vari aspetti di questa architettura

amd64: una collezione di topic che affrontano vari aspetti di questa architettura

Xorg: link utili per avvicinarsi all'alternativa di xfree

Gentoo su xbox: howto che spiega come installare gentoo su xbox

Raccolta di IDE e documentazione per programmare: Il post offre una serie di spunti ai programmatori che dispongono anche di una nutrita schiera di nuovi forum relativi alla programmazione in cui chiedere e approfondire gli argomenti senza il timore di essere [OT]!

[FreeBSD] Immagine QEMU per provare portage (link!): come provare portage su FreeBSD senza installare FreeBSD.

Giochi per linux: Discussione sui giochi per linux presenti in portage.

RISORSE

Documentazione Gentoo Linux: documentazione ufficiale gentoo (in italiano)

Gentoo Weekly Newsletter: tradotta in italiano

Documentazione Wiki in italiano: lo wiki di gentoo-italia.net (tradotto)

Documentazione Wiki in inglese: lo wiki ufficiale in inglese (probabilmente più completo)

#gentoo-it su irc.freenode.net: la chat ufficiale di gentoo

#gentoo su irc.azzurra.org: la chat di gentoo su azzurra

Documentazione Varia: un bell'elenco di documentazione, da leggere sia quando non avete nulla da fare, sia quando siete nei guai  :Cool: 

Gentoo Italia: il sito di gentoo-italia.net

Gentoo.it: il sito di gentoo.it

VARIE

L'importanza del Bug Report: Questo post ha lo scopo di "sensibilizzare" ed esortare gli utenti al bug report. 

Sigle - neologismi - slang: un pratico dizionario per capire le sigle e i neologismi comunemente usati nel forum. 

t-shirt per GENTOO ITALIA user group: che ne dite di una maglietta con il logo Gentoo... ma personalizzata e italianizzata?!?!?  :Smile: 

SUGGERIMENTI

Avete suggerimenti da proporre per migliorare l'utilizzo del forum? Postateli qua   :Wink: 

Se hai qualche conoscenza che vuoi condividere con gli altri utenti del forum scrivi un howto o un tip (corredandolo dell'apposito tag) e, se ritenuto utile, verrà integrato all'interno di questa raccolta   :Wink: 

E ricordatevi sempre... prima di postare cercate bene nel forum usando la ricerca per vedere se ci sono già topic aperti (o addirittura risolti) sul vostro argomento. Eventualmente contiunate su quelli

Se non trovate niente considerate anche di effettuare una ricerca su bugzilla

----------

## Cazzantonio

Con estremo dispiacere mi appresto a rimuovere questo topic da sticky visto che l'avvento del suforum di documentazione l'ha reso obsoleto   :Crying or Very sad: 

Lunga gloria al topic "post utilissimi"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lunga gloria al topic "post utilissimi"  

 

Questo topic ci ha accompagnato per tanto tempo. 

Un ultimo saputo da parte mia    :Very Happy: 

----------

